# floor bike pump recommendations?



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

are there any floor bike pumps you guys recommend? metal over plastic?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The Topeak Joe Blow is a good pump.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

rangeriderdave said:


> The Topeak Joe Blow is a good pump.


+1.:thumbsup: love mine.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

My Joe Blow Pro gave me a lot of years of good service but I am currently using a Lezyne Classic Dirt Floor Drive which I really like. I can seat my faux-tubeless setup (standard rims, Stan's yellow tape, and TR tires) with them at the trailhead if I need to which I can't even do with gas station compressors. The thread-on head can be troublesome with removable valve core presta tubes or stems but it's overall a great dirt pump. If you need a pump for pressures over 70 psi look elsewhere.


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> The Topeak Joe Blow is a good pump.


Thats what's sitting next to me right now.  Great pump, reasonable price.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

Lezyne steel drive, very solid.

My review is in the review section. You can ignore that $116 msrp, I don't know where that came from.


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

I've bought several different pumps throughout the years and the best one I've used is the topeak joe blow pro. It works great at high pressures for road bike tires, and even my mom can air up her tires no problem. A lot of less expensive pumps can be difficult to air up over 70 psi (overkill if your only using it on mtn bikes). I've set up many wheels tubeless, and even pumped up a few car tires with it. 

One thing to pay attention on cheaper pumps is the gauge reading. I've noticed they can be off by a lot. I have a pump that tells me 25psi but both my hand held gauges read 35....huge difference. Aside from that, you should look for a big easy to read display and a metal cylinder. It's also nice to be able to source replacement parts. 

If you got the money, a nicer pump will make life easier. If your trying to go cheap, make sure you also get a hand held gauge. They are like 10 bucks and allow for minor adjustments on the trail.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm currently using the Joe Blow Mountain with no complaints. Seats my tubeless Conti Trail Kings with no problem. Usually runs around $40 to $50. That said, I'll probably get the Pro model next for the home and keep the Mtn in the trunk.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Joe Blow Mountain recommended and used by the Niner demo crew for the Racing Ralphs on their bikes this summer.


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> The Topeak Joe Blow is a good pump.


Another Joe Blow user here.
Would recommend it any time!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> The Topeak Joe Blow is a good pump.


I wouldn't use any thing else other then the joe blow.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyo_biker (Dec 6, 2008)

For a mountain bike tire, I've had great luck with the Joe Blow Mountain........


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Topeak, Silca, Lezyne. No particular order.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

Silca track pump, if you can still find one.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i've been looking at all the joe blow pumps at:

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

are there any advantages to metal to plastic smart twinheads?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

+1 more recommendation for the Topeak JoeBlow Mountain. Prob the best floor pump for under $40.

I love Topeak's pump selection. I have the Topeak Morph Turbo "mini pump" and Topeak PocketShock DXG shock pump. I wouldn't mind trading them both for the new Topeak Shock N Roll though.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Is the Joe Blow capable of seating tires on Stans rims or other tubeless setups?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the yellow Joe Blow Sport...works just fine and hits the 110 I need on my road bike. I have never spent tons on floor pumps, last one was a Performance special for $20 that lasted 10 years. The next pump I buy will be high volume to help with tubeless installs.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a SKS for around 20 years now and it never had a single issue.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

jclyle said:


> Is the Joe Blow capable of seating tires on Stans rims or other tubeless setups?


See the Topeak Joe Blow _Mountain_. You trade the ability to inflate road tires to high pressure, but it has the ability to pump a high volume of air per pump, which is better for that task.

I also have a Performance Hurricane floor pump from '97 or so that's still in use that I use exclusively for my road tires, now that I have the JoeBlow Mountain for my mtb tires. I've been able to seat non tubeless tires on non-UST rims in tubeless fashion with difficulty with my Performance pump, but the Topeak one works so well that I don't need to bother with a compressor.

I recall a bike shop mechanic saying its (Topeak Joe Blow Mountain) his secret weapon for doing such a task easily. Same mechanic used to go through lots of floor pumps over the course of a year, particularly the Park Tools ones, and says he really likes the Topeak pumps better, though he does have a fondness for the Lenzyne ones, but those cost 2x more.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I wonder if any companies make a mountain bike specific pump. The one that does not requires a magnifying glass to see the psi. I'd get that. I don't need more than 70 psi on the gauge but I want it big and easy to read. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I just use some Schwinn, floor pump is found at Walmart for $25 or so. It has an easy to read psi gauge and it works just fine. I pump my tires up to about 60 psi and it doesn't take too long. Pretty easy. Cheap and effective.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mimi1885 said:


> I wonder if any companies make a mountain bike specific pump. The one that does not requires a magnifying glass to see the psi. I'd get that. I don't need more than 70 psi on the gauge but I want it big and easy to read.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Check out Lezyne, I think you'll like what they offer in their dirt pumps.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks guys. i picked up the topeak joeblow mountain and damn its one good floor pump


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Topeak Joe Blow Mountain... review at REI says "Only pumps to 75 psi" (even though gauge reads 160psi... i'm looking for one for mtb & road


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

My Joe Blow pumps up my road tires to 100psi no problem ,it's not the mountain one.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

+1 for Silca. I've had mine for about 16 years, and it's still going strong. It needed a pump gasket that I ordered from my LBS. It's skinny enough that I can leave it in the back of my SUV where it doesn't take up much space.

I bought a Joe Blow pump 10 years ago before I got the pump seal kit for the Silca and used it two dozen times over the course of three years. The Joe Blow stopped working for me for some reason. Glad to hear the quality has improved.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I use a Specialized Sport. Works great but it's a high pressure pump so it takes a little longer to pump my mtb tires. Road tires go from 0 to 120 quickly though. I do want to get a high volume pump though at some point. I'm leaning towards the Joe Blow or a Lezyne with a Joe Blow head.


----------



## cactus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Blow is one of the best pumps, I also use a Park Pump forgot the name, it has both heads Schrader and Presta in one solid piece.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

i went with Topeak Joe Blow Sport II Floor Pump :thumbsup:


----------



## wyo_biker (Dec 6, 2008)

Cannondale M200se said:


> Topeak Joe Blow Mountain... review at REI says "Only pumps to 75 psi" (even though gauge reads 160psi... i'm looking for one for mtb & road


The Gauge on my Joe Blow only goes up to 75 pounds?


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

my joe blow mountain goes up to 75 psi only


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

What's the difference when inflating tubeless? Why would one pump handle that differently than others isn't the volume a pump is capable of always the same regardless of tire.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

manmythlegend said:


> What's the difference when inflating tubeless? Why would one pump handle that differently than others isn't the volume a pump is capable of always the same regardless of tire.


No, volume is drastically different between pump models. If you take a look at pumps side by side, you could notice that pumps have vastly different diameters of main pump tubes. Generally speaking, the larger the main pump body the larger volume of air you get from each stroke. Let's say we have a 2 foot tall pump canister; if you go from a 1" diameter to a 2" diameter the volume of air is 4 times larger in the 2" canister.

Volume is what's going to help you seat your tubeless tires. Unless you get enough volume of air into your tire it won't pop out and seat on the bead which is what will seal the air in. Once you seat the bead then any pump should be able to handle things, but a low volume pump will in many cases simply not push enough air per stroke to seat a tubeless tire.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> No, volume is drastically different between pump models. If you take a look at pumps side by side, you could notice that pumps have vastly different diameters of main pump tubes. Generally speaking, the larger the main pump body the larger volume of air you get from each stroke. Let's say we have a 2 foot tall pump canister; if you go from a 1" diameter to a 2" diameter the volume of air is 4 times larger in the 2" canister.
> 
> Volume is what's going to help you seat your tubeless tires. Unless you get enough volume of air into your tire it won't pop out and seat on the bead which is what will seal the air in. Once you seat the bead then any pump should be able to handle things, but a low volume pump will in many cases simply not push enough air per stroke to seat a tubeless tire.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


I think so. Basically it needs a big volume of air to seat that a bunch of smaller puffs wouldn't accomplish ?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

manmythlegend said:


> I think so. Basically it needs a big volume of air to seat that a bunch of smaller puffs wouldn't accomplish ?


Remember that a tubeless tire doesn't hold any air until you seat the bead and in order to seat the bead you need to push enough volume to fill the tire and rim cavity while compensating fot the amouny of air leaking out before everything seals up.

A bunch of small pulses of air will never produce the volume of air needed to seat a tire because it will all leak out before it starts to build pressure.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a Topeak JoeBlow Mountain and seated 2 race kings on Arch EX rims very easily on my first ever tubeless setup. I also have a Specialized floor pump. I find the Specialized floor pump a little easier to use due to the lower volume and nicer valve engagement mechanism. The Joe Blow however has a button to bleed air out of the tire which is handy and has more volume for tubeless setups.


----------

